# Nutritionist



## Judith Ann (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm looking for a nutritionist in the Los Angeles area, preferably one who knows something about IBS. I'd love to gain some weight and perhaps someone in the field could help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cathy J (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm also looking for a nutritionist or dietitian - in the Hamilton-Burlington, Ontario area. Thanks!


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

I'm an RD, and can help you via telephone if you wish. Or, another option, check out www.nowleap.com. This can help with ibs-d and the diet that is right for you, based on blood work.If you want somebody to work with you 'face-to-face' I'd be happy to recommend some RDs (in LA). Sorry, don't know of one in Ontario but it shouldn't be too hard for me to find one.


----------



## JANEBB (Jul 22, 2004)

HI,I AM NOT A NUTRITIONIST BUT JUST WONDERED IF YOU HAD TRIED DRINKING ALOE VERA DRINKING GEL. IT IS REALLY GOOD FOR I.B.S AND IS SO GOOD FOR YOUR GENERAL HEALTH TOO. IT IS COMPLETELY NATURAL, IT CLEANS OUT YOUR WHOLE SYSTEM AND BALANCES EVERYTHING OUT SO THAT THE DIGESTIVE TRACT BEGINS TO FUNCTION PROPERLY AGAIN!!IF YOU WANT TO REGISTER TO BE ABLE TO BUY IT AT WHOLESALE PRICE I CAN DO THIS FOR YOU, NO PROBLEM. THE COMPANY I WORK FOR MAKES THE VERY BEST ONE AVAILABLE IT IS 98% STABILISED ALOE VERA GEL. GOOD LUCK, JANE.


----------

